# Porn lol. (Tips for getting over shyness?)



## ZareonianWolf (Dec 15, 2009)

Well. I've been on FA for a little over a year now, and I've drawn some nudes and it's not too bad... I know that if I drew porn, I'd probably get more attention as an artist. But for whatever reason, I just get so... embarrassed when I draw it that I rarely finish it. Heh. I have one blatantly pornographic image (and it's really quite tame compared to other stuff on the site) in my gallery and it's one of my most popular, so I figure it's a step in the right direction...

Anyway, just looking for people's input over hurr. How do you feel about porn, and how did you start drawing it, etc.?


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 16, 2009)

Heh... 

Considering that I flushed my first sketch down the toilet to avoid people I knew IRL finding out I was a furry and to this day feel weird drawing females (even decently clothed ones), I don't think I'll be getting around to drawing porn any time soon. =/ 

I think can give a little bit of advice in the general area though. 

First draw the picture censored... then uncensor it as more-or-less the last step. That will reduce the amount of time spent feeling awkward. 

Also, it helps if someone else _requested_ that you draw the picture, giving you the rationale "I didn't really feel like drawing porn, but someone else wanted me to and I'm a nice person like that."


----------



## ZareonianWolf (Dec 16, 2009)

Oooh. That might work (leaving the nasty bits last, I mean). Worth a shot, at any rate.

Oh, and I've gotten requests for porn before. Heh. I just have never, uhm, accepted them. xD;; /nerd


----------



## CruelJones (Dec 16, 2009)

I still get the same feeling, of being slightly embarrassed. Partly, I feel, because I was brought up in a family whose mindset was 'rrrr sex is bad! >:E'. It's not, though. And the more I understand that, both in terms of art and my own life, the easier it is. 

I find drawing tasteful nudity and close, intimate images as opposed to all out hardcore porn, at least to start, gave me confidence with drawing more risque pieces. And bottom line, if you don't want anyone to see your early stuff, you do -not- have to post! That's the beauty of it. Experiment with what makes you comfortable. And I second what Unsilenced said: Save the best for last.


----------



## Ladyfaegassr (Dec 16, 2009)

I got the feeling when I first started drawing even nudes! But now my gallery has a lot of yiffy pictures. My mate convinced me to put my nudes up, and the views I got for them opened me up more to posting my adult stuff. It's really not so bad once the first one goes up. You start to lose that shy feeling.

Also, may I just say, HOT DAMN your art is amazing. You have a great amount of talent, and really shouldn't be shy at all. I'm sure you'll do fantastically. I've been here a little over a year as well, and I have 1/4th the views you have. o.o So... Yeah. Open up!


----------



## ZareonianWolf (Dec 16, 2009)

Aww, many thanks to all of you! <3

And I'm sure I'll get over it eventually. Hah. I hope to offer commissions soon... Porny ones featuring my character for practice.


----------



## Aden (Dec 16, 2009)

Wait wait wait wait

A decent furry artist that doesn't like drawing porn that much? Holy shit. Please don't try to change.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 16, 2009)

The way I see it, you just have to do it, if you really want to. It does feel awkward as hell when you're drawing it the first 10 or so times, but it does wear off with time. You have an excellent gallery so far, just keep going so long as you're enjoying yourself. :3

Oh and +watch from me.


----------



## X (Dec 16, 2009)

draw like normal and leave the sexual parts until last, you will become used to or numb to the awkward feeling eventually. and like unsilenced posted earlier, try some sort of censor until you need to post the pic.

i have no idea how i missed your gallery before 
+watching now.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 16, 2009)

i was drawing this picture of queen elizabeth and then i drew it with a big wrinkly vagina and pruny tits

then someone found it and showed a latchkey guard
uh
i was 5

i dont know what compelled me to do it
its probably genetic
someone's just gotta find "draw the queen of england naked" gene cluster and i'll be all set to dismiss my personal shame


----------



## RailRide (Dec 16, 2009)

With 1500+ watchers and a number of pics with over 1000 pageviews, considering the length of time you've been here, I'd say you have nothing to worry about in terms of garnering attention as an artist. Just keep posting  

The reasons I avoided the stuff years ago proved to be irrelevant, sooooo...I created a character to act as a sort-of lightning rod for prurient material. She's more or less waiting for certain events to transpire in a comic I've been working on...nowhere near as often as I should have 9_9 (fewer than a dozen of my 350+ submissions are rated "adult"). Meanwhile I maintain a collection of hentai doujins to provide inspiration for that future sequence of red-bordered comics 

But really, if you _want_ to draw the stuff, knock yourself out--it doesn't appear that your watchers will mind, considering their numbers coupled with your skill level. If you feel you _have_ to draw the stuff, then well...that awkward feeling will be a long time in dissipating.

---PCJ


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 16, 2009)

Hide it all in a little black binder..


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 17, 2009)

remember you can still draw nude furs but make it clean fur as a form of censorship is your friend


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 17, 2009)

look at it as an art hon, draw classy pinups something that is sexy showing the body but by no means dirty, if done right it should be empowering and not embarrassing, the human (and anthomorphic) body is an elegant thing, shape it into what you wish to show and do it in a way that stirs one on a level that is not shown by crude action. Just relax, take your time, and enjoy.


----------



## hyprthecat (Dec 18, 2009)

You don't have much to worry about, you are doing just fine as an artist,


----------



## Ladyfaegassr (Dec 18, 2009)

I also agree with drunken ace's statement. The nude body is a beautiful thing, as it comes in many shapes and sizes. I love seeing cute pinup, and in fact find it to attract more people than the heavier stuff. So I'd say keep doing your thing, and start off slow. Go from female to male pinup, and over time work up to where you want to be. <3


----------



## Seiiki (Dec 20, 2009)

Everyone's saying that you have enough page views and all of that so don't worry about drawing porn, but I say in general artists shouldn't feel as though they have to draw porn to be popular. It seems as people use that as a way to mask the flaws in their art because people don't pay attention to the details as much. Personally I'm just as picky about the art of porn as regular art. Other people seem to like the porn of upcoming artists when they normally wouldn't be too fond of their normal art. This gives a false image of improvements that artists need to make. If you want to draw porn, draw it. It's your art and you shouldn't draw for other people. If you have shyness posting, then keep it to yourself or slowly start to show people you feel comfortable showing then move on to posting online.


----------



## skyeblueangel (Dec 20, 2009)

mhr, you know what you could do, it what my friend draws, she draws the peoples completely naked and than puts clothes on them, just scan them in naked, and put clothes on them, that way, when somone finds it you can just say its a furry, and people only look at you kinda weird, instead of freakishly odd like. mm. kinda like they do at me..
me, i cant draw porn, i can barely draw period, and its hard enough for me to draw without drawin penis, mhrt.


----------



## PheonixStar (Dec 20, 2009)

I can't answer your question from an artistic point of view, but I can answer from a writing point of view. I write a LOT of erotic stories. Not really porn so much, I guess, as they're really long love stories that happen to include a fair amount of explicit sex...

And I found that what helped me was two thing. First, I only shared at first with people that I knew personally, and trusted to be kind to me about it. When I was comfortable with them, then I posted anonymously and in a way that didn't associate me with 'me' except to the person who referred me to the site.

As time went by and responses were mostly positive on this anonymous route, I finally began to be more and more honest with more and more people. That I write that kind of story and if they'll be nice about it, I'll let them read it...


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 1, 2010)

Don't compromise yourself for views, do what you love to draw, don't do what you know others like to...."see."


----------



## Shindo (Jan 1, 2010)

its the internet, nothing you do matters


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 1, 2010)

Shindo said:


> its the internet, nothing you do matters



...until someone else finds out about it.


----------



## Shindo (Jan 2, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> ...until someone else finds out about it.



actually this is true

some girl in my school posted some nudes of herself on 4chan and everyone found out and saw them.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 2, 2010)

skyeblueangel said:


> mhr, you know what you could do, it what my friend draws, she draws the peoples completely naked and than puts clothes on them



Pretty much how I work. It adds a hell of a lot of extra time, but it's nice to know where and what the body underneath is like to properly draw the actual clothing. The clothes sit in some places, crumple in others. A body under it helps make it more accurate.


----------



## Faustus (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't generally draw porn for my own amusement, but I don't object to it either. Where I to go about making porn images, my thinking would go along these lines: love is a beautiful thing, perhaps THE most beautiful thing, and one of the many aspects of sex is as an expression of love. If treated sensitively, carefully and with proper care and attention to detail, scenes of a sexual nature can be both beautiful and artistically valid. Now, not a lot of porn falls under that category, but I strongly believe that a tiny percentage of it does, and that's what I'd strive for myself: an image that is both sexually arousing and spiritually uplifting at the same time. 

Soft filters, dramatic lighting, delicate settings, and drawing the focus away from the physical act toward something more captivating and symbolic. If there's one thing that makes me cringe, it's pictures that draw the eye to the act of penetration. Make me look at the faces of the lovers, make me wonder what they're thinking and feeling, show me the props and symbols that they associate with physicallity as a symbol of the bond between them. It often works better still if the naughty bits aren't even on display, and most of the activity is implied rather than displayed.

Whether you see this as art or porn, I don't know and couldn't say. But I much prefer an image that tells a story beyond 'ooh look where his slippery chick-stick is going!'

-F


----------



## RailRide (Jan 3, 2010)

Seiiki said:


> Everyone's saying that you have enough page views and all of that so don't worry about drawing porn, but I say in general artists shouldn't feel as though they have to draw porn to be popular. It seems as people use that as a way to mask the flaws in their art because people don't pay attention to the details as much.



I'm the only one who has mentioned her pageviews in this thread. Knowing that adult art gets more pageviews is not the same as feeling obligated to draw it. Some folks _like_ drawing it, without any external motivation to do so.

---PCJ


----------



## ZareonianWolf (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh wow, I can't believe I kept forgetting to check this thread again...

First off I'd like to thank everyone who complimented my art; it means a hell of a lot. <3 Second, I'm still on the fence about the issue... I'm doing it in layers, I suppose... Getting a little bit more risque with each 'suggestive' drawing (normally via commission work). It's getting easier and I don't get that embarrassed anymore, which is a plus.

I do agree with Faustus, too, about keeping my art meaningful and not just "UNF UNF UNF OH MURRR"... But if a commissioner wants pointless sex, I'm not going to deny them. I have financial needs and my art does a decent job of making things easier.

I already hide the things I do that contain nudity; not really "hide" persay, but I do keep it separate from me G-rated art. :3 

Anyhoo, I just wanted to come back and say I appreciate all the wonderful advice and stuff. <3


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2010)

doodle while watching sum porn

that will fix yah'


----------



## Korex (Jan 12, 2010)

Meh...i never tried..but i'll take your advice..hehe 

(btw your avi is soo...pretty..)


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Jan 12, 2010)

I grew up with the notion that porn was cheating and dirty so it was really hard for me to do nude art at all. In having to do it for drawing class kind of started me having to get over it. omgs when my art prof went "you have to pay more attention to the detail in his package" I wanted to shrivel away and hide. lol 

The more I worked on my pin-ups and did porn for my mate the more I could relax and just go "hey that looks damn good" and be proud of my work no matter the content. If that's something you want to branch into, you just have to do it a few times until comfortable.


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 13, 2010)

I only started drawing naughty stuff because someone commissioned me.


----------



## D-Bit (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey Therrrrrs.

I read your post (and seems to be a lot of porn related threads out there)
and I was wondering. 

Do you actually enjoy drawing more erotic pics? I'm not sure forcing yourself
to do porn is a good idea if you don't enjoy it. (And beyond the obvious pervy
reasons. ). It's good for you and your art if you enjoy the subject matter
you're drawing. 

Now if you love doing those type of pics but you just get shy...

How about you try drawing them when you're in the 'mood' for doing one. It might help if you actually have a drive to see porn when you draw it. 

Also, (This one is a bit more odd) try to draw the 'faces' last. At times I 
know I can't really relate to the pic until I see the expressions on their 
faces, until then they're just 'flesh' to me and nothing I see as sex or intimate.


----------

